

Show HN: SplitDepthGifs.com - 10dpd
http://www.SplitDepthGifs.com

======
sehr
Would have loved to use it, too bad there's a gigantic ad at the bottom of the
page on mobile.

~~~
moonka
Looks like they are all from r/splitdepthgifs. I ran across this concept on
reddit earlier today, and I'm impressed. I feel like the 3D is more vivid than
the 3D movies I've seen.

[1][http://www.reddit.com/r/splitdepthgifs](http://www.reddit.com/r/splitdepthgifs)

